# Do you check TCoDF more than regular social networking sites?



## kyeugh (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you check the forums more often than Facebook, MySpace, etc.?


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 20, 2013)

No. I love it here, but FB and Twitter update all the time, whereas sometimes days pass without the threads I'm interested in being updated.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 20, 2013)

It definitely appears further up in firefox's new tab page, but that would only be because I keep facebook open all of the time whereas I close tcod and then reopen it five seconds later when I've gone back to procrastinating.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 20, 2013)

A little bit of both, but mostly yes.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't even have one of those.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 20, 2013)

It's a good tie for me.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 20, 2013)

I check Tumblr and Twitter way more often.


----------



## Datura (Feb 20, 2013)

Nah, Facebook and Twitter definitely get more attention. It's a bit sick how habitual checking Facebook is for me... I'll absent-mindedly start typing the address _while I'm already on Facebook_.


----------



## Keldeo (Feb 20, 2013)

Zero Moment said:


> I don't even have one of those.


This.


----------



## sovram (Feb 20, 2013)

Datura said:


> Nah, Facebook and Twitter definitely get more attention. It's a bit sick how habitual checking Facebook is for me... I'll absent-mindedly start typing the address _while I'm already on Facebook_.


Haha, me too. It's pretty bad.

(I love your shiba(?) pictures. I got into that argument with someone a few weeks ago.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 21, 2013)

I check Tumblr more often but that's less social networking and more... .gifs?


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2013)

No, because nothing really happens here anymore. I miss the good old days.


----------



## sovram (Feb 21, 2013)

Noctowl said:


> No, because nothing really happens here anymore. I miss the good old days.


I don't want to be "that person" but I'm pretty sure it's exactly the same. We're just ... older.


----------



## Datura (Feb 21, 2013)

sovram said:


> Haha, me too. It's pretty bad.
> 
> (I love your shiba(?) pictures. I got into that argument with someone a few weeks ago.)


the original

the sequel

one of the only good parts of reddit


----------



## Dragon (Feb 21, 2013)

Datura said:


> It's a bit sick how habitual checking Facebook is for me... I'll absent-mindedly start typing the address _while I'm already on Facebook_.


Yeah basically, except it's Tumblr here.


----------



## Solstice (Feb 21, 2013)

Technically, yes, I do. I hate social networking sites like Facebook, and I only check the Twitter of one person.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty much yes. To be honest, I get more enjoyment out of TCoD than other websites.


----------



## Eifie (Feb 21, 2013)

sovram said:


> I don't want to be "that person" but I'm pretty sure it's exactly the same. We're just ... older.


There are actually about half as many active members now (according to that thing at the bottom of the home page) as there were two years ago.

That said, I still do check tcodf way more often than facebook or anything.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 21, 2013)

No social networking for me, so if I'm on TCoD at all I must be on more frequently. I do readonly some tumblr and Twitter, though.

And yes, the boards are certainly in decline.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 21, 2013)

i think i check it at least as much as tumblr, but tumblr updates more frequently.

boo the forums are so quiet now. :C

ETA: wait, people still have myspace?


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm probably on Twitter more than here overall when nothing much is going on here, since then I'm just refreshing the forums every now and then and moving on. But I'm very seldom on Facebook and don't really do any other social networking at all, since for the most part I can't stand it.


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2013)

sovram said:


> I don't want to be "that person" but I'm pretty sure it's exactly the same. We're just ... older.


Not really. The one thing I stayed on here for is gone, the forum is filled with little kids and all the good people are slowly leaving.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 21, 2013)

Noctowl said:


> Not really. The one thing I stayed on here for is gone, the forum is filled with little kids and all the good people are slowly leaving.


define good people then


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 21, 2013)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> define good people then


The older members who I looked up to, and wanted to be like. The people who were funny. Maybe its because I am growing out of this forum but I can't leave as it is the only place I actually fit in. I dunno.


----------



## Jolty (Feb 21, 2013)

Noctowl said:


> Not really. The one thing I stayed on here for is gone, the forum is filled with little kids and all the good people are slowly leaving.


90% of the good people left years ago man

in answer to thread title: i am twitter for literally every moment i am on the internet, and tumblr almost as much, so no
probably on tcod more than facebook though cuz facebook is pants and annoys me.


----------



## CJBlazer (Feb 21, 2013)

I personally dislike Facebook and Twitter. I check Furry4Life on occasion, but I do more on forums than I do on Social Networks.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 21, 2013)

Noctowl said:


> Not really. The one thing I stayed on here for is gone, the forum is filled with little kids and all the good people are slowly leaving.





Jolty said:


> 90% of the good people left years ago man


People saying this always feels so elitist and alienating :(


----------



## Mai (Feb 22, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> People saying this always feels so elitist and alienating :(


Yeah, pretty much this! >:[ Especially because well, I guess I never was around during the ~glory days of old TCoD~; say what you want about how inactive it is here or whatever other complaint you may have, but blanket statements about how _the members are garbage!_ * here just makes me, at least, feel really awful. 

* meant to be read in Sho Minamimoto's voice

In any case. I check tumblr more often than I go here, but TCoD's probably my second site? ... There's not a lot to compete for, though; I'm not active in very many places at all. My little bubble of internet is very small.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 22, 2013)

Facebook > Gmail > TCoDf > YouTube > MSPA > TCoD > Serebii > Bulbapedia

...that's basically my order when I get bored.


----------



## Dragon (Feb 22, 2013)

Eh, half the people I talked to/are on my friends list did in fact leave years ago (and now no one knows who I am b/c flaming inactivity). There are some cool people still here, though! There are some really great people here, there's just.. fewer people in general???? yes


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 22, 2013)

I check VK more than Facebook...

As for TCOD, about equal with Facebook. I don't use either that much, although I have recently been able to warm up to Facebook a bit after I removed a lot of people from showing up in my news feed.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 22, 2013)

TCoD > Gmail > college email > Wands and Worlds > Warrior's Wish > my best friend's tumblr > the other tumblrs I follow > Butterfree's and lackadaisycats' Twitter accounts.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 22, 2013)

Noctowl said:
			
		

> Not really. The one thing I stayed on here for is gone, the forum is filled with little kids and all the good people are slowly leaving.


I can definitely see what you mean by that. From my experience on another forum that I frequent on more than here, it seemed like, I don't know, 4/5 of the active members on that site were just ten-year-olds who spammed _constantly_ and just didn't listen to reason. But I still stay on that site because the remaining 1/5 make the site for what it is.

I know TCoD is riddled with little kids, but there are still some of the veterans here. You still have people to look up to, albeit a fewer amount, and they're still here because they truly care about this forum. And, who knows, there might be some of those little kids who look up to you, the same as you looked up to the good people. 


As for the topic at hand, I check here more often than Facebook and Twitter, definitely. Hell, I think I only checked Twitter twice, and Facebook once every other week.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 22, 2013)

Nostalgia ain't like it used to be.


----------



## yiran (Feb 24, 2013)

I used to.

Then everything changed when the fire nation attacked.


----------

